# Frank Shamrock Vs. Mirko Cro Crop



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 30, 2018)

Match 8 of the MT MMA Tournament. If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is Frank Shamrock Vs. Mirko Cro Crop
Have your say: Frank Shamrock Vs. Mirko Cro Crop


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 30, 2018)

Frank shamrock. Cro cop is another who made his name in Japan then suddenly when he entered America lost most of his fights then went back to Japan an dominated so another juicier.

Shamrock is a legend of mma one of the most well rounded in the early days he deserves way more recognition but danas ego means we barely hear his name


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 30, 2018)

Pride cro cop, he can shatter bone in guard position.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2018)

Come on, @Headhunter , let's be real.  The early MMA guys were juicing like crazy... everywhere.  Most of the guys who were in the early UFC events were also or had also competed in Japan.  There was a lot of cross pollination.

I'm taking Frank Shamrock, but not because he was a saint, for crying out loud.  I think Cro Cop was mostly a kick boxer, and Frank Shamrock was more well rounded.

3-2 Frank Shamrock as of the time of this post.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah....good chance Shamrock and Cro Cop were both juicing.

Either way I good with either winning.  I voted Cro Cop just because for some reason I always liked him.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 30, 2018)

Is it just me or is it the same thing every time in these threads?  Pretty entertaining though


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Is it just me or is it the same thing every time in these threads?  Pretty entertaining though


It's not the same thing.  Last time, we were arguing about two completely different guys.


----------



## Anarax (Mar 31, 2018)

The only advantage Frank Shamrock has over Cro Cop is grappling/submissions. Out of Cro Cop's 50 pro MMA fights he's only lost 3 by submission, Cro Cop would destroy Frank in stand up.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 31, 2018)

Steve said:


> It's not the same thing.  Last time, we were arguing about two completely different guys.


Unfortunately, I can’t rate the post funny, like, agree, and disagree, and informative all at the same time.  The rating system is too restrictive in this instance.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 5, 2018)

Calling it here-Frank Shamrock wins 8-4!


----------



## Buka (Apr 6, 2018)

Steve said:


> It's not the same thing.  Last time, we were arguing about two completely different guys.



Like an old Packard. Classic.


----------

